# Lube pt. 2



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

After my last post, I think I may be over cleaning....so 2 questions...


-do you clean your Glock after every range fire? (per the manual, cleaning with gun cleaner and lubing with oil)

-is Mil Tec the end all lube? If you use that stuff, do you simply apply it per the manual?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

There are cleaning fanatics on this forum, and cleaning... detractors... on this forum.

I fall in the middle.

I spray and wipe down the exterior of my XDs after every session, but I only field-strip and clean about every other month, which equates to about 6-10 range sessions. It also depends on the ammo. WWB and other el-cheapo ammos are very dirty burning. I shoot a lot of UMC also from Walmart, which is a bit more expensive, but cleaner in my experience.

That said, I clean with spray-on Rem-Oil, and a small bottle of Rem-Oil for the slide rails. I may switch to an "exotic" cleaner/lube when I run out of Rem-Oil, which at this rate will be some time in... 2112.

JW


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am probably one of the cleaning fanatics Jeff is refering to. I happen to have an M&P 40 Pistol, some revolvers and long guns at this point in time. I found a long time back that if I don't clean reasonably soon after a range session or hunt I may not re use that particular gun for months and will forget to clean it. I have not had any severe problems as a result of not cleaning right away but did end up with a bit of rust on a favorite rifle. I therefore have chosen to clean guns within a couple of days after using them. I have fired around 10,000 rounds through my M&P over the past 12 months and feel taking a look at its innards fairly often allows me to check wear and hopefully find pending failures. None found to date.

I live in a dry climate where rust is not nearly as likely to occur as in your Florida humidity.

The heat of firing cooks off any oil protecting the barrel and depending on the alloy it's made of can if not reoiled lead to barrel damage especialy in your moist environment.

All kidding aside I do not see anything wrong with cleaning after every range trip and given that Glock recommends it you are NOT over cleaning. I also don't expect you will have any problem if you delay cleaning until reaching 500 to 1000 rounds either unless that will take several years.

Some people may never fire 1000 rounds through a Pistol and should clean after every use.

If you don't just hate the process, as Mike does, continue as you have been doing.


:smt1099


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My Glocks---I do clean them after every range session. The barrel is the main thing I make sure is immaculate. The rest gets wiped with a rag or some q-tips and the slide rails always get the Zero Friction treatment. The rest--just wiping off the black stuff.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Field stripping after every shooting session works for me. If that's not convenient then at at least wipe down the exterior, check the bore for obstructions, and add lube to (and exercise) the parts that cause friction. 

Be safe :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

flag8r77 said:


> After my last post, I think I may be over cleaning....so 2 questions...
> 
> -do you clean your Glock after every range fire? (per the manual, cleaning with gun cleaner and lubing with oil)
> 
> -is Mil Tec the end all lube? If you use that stuff, do you simply apply it per the manual?


I don't think there's any such thing as over cleaning your gun. Stick to field stripping and you will be OK. I clean any gun I shoot within a day or two. I clean my plastic guns the same as my steel. Mil-Tec is a good product but by no means a end all lube. There's many other's out there that are just as good. I got a couple of guns that are over 100yrs old that survived on kerosene and 3n1 oil. Keep them cleaned and lubed is the way I do it.:smt023


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I used to clean every range session when I first got my Glocks...but then I end up shooting it within a couple days again.

But I do get that guilty feeling when I don't clean...so yes, every session.

I use M-Pro7 to clean and Hoppes #9 to lube...they work for me.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

And I would be the cleaning "detractor" *JeffWard* mentioned, at least when it comes to Glocks. I normally shoot my Glocks twice a month or so, but they only get a semi-annual cleaning, which actually isn't even very thorough. I've been doing this for about four years now, and neither pistol (a 17 and a 26) has ever malfunctioned. _Ever._

We used Militec lube over in Afghanistan. It worked fine. So did CLP and plain old Hoppe's lube, for that matter.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

i seem to be getting alot of accumulated crap inside my 26, I think i am using too much lubricant, or a poor choice. I am using hoppes 9 oil and solvent.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> And I would be the cleaning "detractor" *JeffWard* mentioned,


Me? Nah... I wasn't talking about you, Mike, HONEST! I mean't everyone *else *who cleans their Glocks once every 5000-10000 rounds... lol.

What color is/was your car, Mike?

LOL
Jeff


----------

